# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Miracle Falcon Box & Key 3.4 Main Module Released (24th Oct 2017)

## mohamed73

**   *Miracle Falcon Box*  * 3.4 Released on 24th Oct 2017*  * Support Also Miracle Key Activation Users*  * High Lights of Updates*  * Added Unlimited Code Calculation by Imei* * -Vtelca V791* *-Vtelca VICTORIA Z5* *-Vtelca V865M* *-Vtelca Caribe 3* *-Vtelca Telepatria*  * Added Frp Remove / Imei Repair for* *-Zte Blade V770*  *-Vodafone 600 *  *-Vodafone Smart Prime 7*  *-Turkcell T50* *-Orange Neva 80*   * Added Unlimited Code Calculation by IMEI* *- Lanix S50* *- Lanix S100* *- Lanix S105* *- Lanix S115* *- Lanix S120* *- Lanix S200* *- Lanix S210* *- Lanix S215* *- Lanix S400* *- Lanix S410* *- Lanix S500* *- Lanix S600* *- Lanix S700* *- Lanix T60* *- Lanix T65* *- Lanix T99* *- Lanix W20* *- Lanix W30* *- Lanix W31* *- Lanix Z11* *- Lanix Z20* *- Lanix W32*  * Added Asus*  *- Enable Adb*  *- Frp Remove* *- Improved Raw Flasher*  * Misc* *- Improved Samsung Uart frp Removal* *- Fixed License Error*         **  ** 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

